# What I got



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys just wanting to show off what I got. It was donated to the club and know one wanted them


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Real nice, especially the passenger set! Good score.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hell yes!! You got great stuff here....especially the 36" straight track sections, not easy to find those these days.

Ummmmmm....interested in selling anything???


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

I admit i know nearly nothing about s Scale but a i have a few to post on ebay then with some tank cars for our club store with some 36" straights
.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Br 98.75 said:


> I admit i know nearly nothing about s Scale but a i have a few to post on ebay then with some tank cars for our club store with some 36" straights
> .


You could try here but you have to state an asking price.
You can add or best offer. Save you the ebay fees.

Nice haul Lears, I can't believe "no one wanted them". 
Do mean no one in the club wanted them?

What are you going to do with them?


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

lears,
Yes I agree with the other postings you did very well. Thats a great haul you have there.
Aflyer


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

What a coincidence I just got an S Gauge Royal Blue too! Starting to feel like that is worth it over T Gauge... Strange though, mine's the 350 but it looks a little different like at the tender and the cab. Still... You got that for free?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

He is keeping it secret I guess? :dunno:

No reply, no reply?


----------

